# Tee-shirts



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a quick word about Tee-shirts. If you wear your tee-shirt out of the pants to cover your weapon, consider the DICKIES brand. They are 2" to 4" longer in the tail than any of the other brands I've tried. They have a 2" V-notch at the seam on each side. They come in crew, Henley and V-neck; short sleeve or long sleeve, and they are available at Walmart competitively priced.

These are the best tees I've found for general wear or for CCW. For general wear the longer tails stay put inside the pants better too. Good tee-shirts; good value.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll have to check them out. I need new tees and at 6', I have a hard time finding long tailed shirts.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

ScottChapin said:


> I'll have to check them out. I need new tees and at 6', I have a hard time finding long tailed shirts.


I'm not 6' tall, but I like long tails for the reasons I gave above. It does not seem like a CCW post (about tee-shirts) but if you've seen how skimpy some of the tees are nowadays you would understand the post. (Unfortunately the Walmarts near my house do not keep good supply on these items and I have to stop by every several weeks to see if they have my size. On-line ordering is a possibility, but it is not cost effective (compared to Walmart's pricing).


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I use these shirts for work (the Henley style, XXL, I'm 6'1") and can confirm that they are long enough to cover well. 

With blue jeans the front of the shirt will cover my front pockets. With my elbows at shoulder height, the bottom of the shirt still covers my belt.

I check every time I'm in WM and XL and XXL are hard to find in stock.

WM also has Faded Glory and Wrangler brand polo shirts that cover well.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Packard said:


> It does not seem like a CCW post (about tee-shirts) but if you've seen how skimpy some of the tees are nowadays you would understand the post.


I understood the post. At 6' or taller it's just that much more exacerbating.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Packard said:


> I'm not 6' tall, but I like long tails for the reasons I gave above. It does not seem like a CCW post (about tee-shirts) but if you've seen how skimpy some of the tees are nowadays you would understand the post. (Unfortunately the Walmarts near my house do not keep good supply on these items and I have to stop by every several weeks to see if they have my size. On-line ordering is a possibility, but it is not cost effective (compared to Walmart's pricing).


Funny about that. What brought this to mind was today's visit to Walmart--and all they had in black was 2XL and 3XL sizes. (I find that black shirts seem to conceal better than lighter colors.)


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Packard said:


> (I find that black shirts seem to conceal better than lighter colors.)


That sheds a whole new light on this. I wear my tees as undershirts and buy white. I'm guessing you wear yours as the only shirt. I don't think that would be critical, if they are worn as an undershirt and might be apparent when under a light colored and light weight shirt.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I also prefer the Dickies, in dark colors, for the same reasons.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------

